

Guess What, You Don’t Own That Software You Bought - drakep
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/09/first-sale-doctrine/http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/09/first-sale-doctrine/
Surprise, surprise. The courts are making silly decisions yet again. Expect movies, music, etc, to come with licenses granting you the right to listen, instead of ownership of a copy. Yay?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Broken URL, and a duplicate anyway:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1679906>

